# fat touring/bikepacking setup pics



## twinnie (Oct 19, 2009)

lets see peoples fat bike touring, bikepacking and if they aren't too secret ultra race setups.

make this thread a bit of a resource and inspiration for over nighter and multi day trips

I know Vic has used racks and panniers and didn't like it much (bikepacking forums) and Alanm has 2 fat bike trailers.

so lets see the pics 

Cheers

Matt


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

My plan is to use frame bags from Jeff at CarouselDesignWorks.com. I have the front and rear bags done, just need to add the main frame bag.

*Jeff's site: *http://www.carouseldesignworks.com/main.html

That said, Salsa is tweaking some new lighter duty front/rear racks that are looking very promising for a fatbike/bikepacking scenario:

http://salsacycles.com/culture/new_salsa_rack_prototypes/


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

Search the following keywords here on mtbr.

iditarod
iditabike
iditasport
ultrasport


----------



## alanm (Sep 2, 2009)

*On tour.....*

Hi Twinnie,

I'm on tour at the moment but will post up some pics later. One thing I do is use 49mm rims for my fatties, the reason I do this is so I can carry skinny tyres for the the long haul tar sections. Pushing 2 x Endo's and a Hookworm with a fully loaded rig on tar gets tedious after 80 / 90 K's. Instead I change to a couple of 47mm, in my current case CTS Salvos, 'cuse it's all the LBS had, pump up the trailer and front to the recommended 60 PSI and the back to the not recommended 100 PSI.(it's on a 25mm rim) This means I can cruise towing the trailer at a very comfy 17 / 20 KPH all day, with minimal effort. Normally however, by the time I stop, have a pee, eat more chocolate, have another pee, have a drink, take a pic....etc., etc.....I only end up averaging 10 / 13 KPH......

Al


----------



## Elvis @ Dirt Works (Feb 27, 2006)

www.freeload.co.nz

Amazing stuff.

Elvis.


----------



## twinnie (Oct 19, 2009)

they look light but would they clear an endo?


----------



## Elvis @ Dirt Works (Feb 27, 2006)

twinnie said:


> they look light but would they clear an endo?


very good question...

I'm expecting some samples very soon.

I'll check them on the Pug' when they arrive.

Elvis.


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

How come this thread titled "fat touring/backpacking setup pics" has no pics:nono: Get with it people, links don't count


----------



## aljee (Aug 27, 2009)

the freeloads are a cool idea, but weigh a significant amount more than a rear sherpa (880g vs 515g). though, according to the site, they are rated to hold more (55lbs vs 40lbs)
i do like that they can be put on and off easily.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

icecreamjay said:


> How come this thread titled "fat touring/backpacking setup pics" has no pics:nono: Get with it people, links don't count












Pugsley CDN GDR Tour 2009 photos










...even if I occasionally had to supplement the 8 speed IGH!










Long live the Pugsley!










The Pugsley was a great bike for this ride and will be my first choice for any dirt road tours in the future...










CDN GDR Blog posts....

I'd skip the panniers next time and run with a frame bag plus stuff strapped to the top of both racks....










Super fun ride....definitely going to do it again....probably not in 2010...maybe 2011.


----------



## twinnie (Oct 19, 2009)

thanks vic!


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

vikb said:


> Pugsley CDN GDR Tour 2009 photos


Way to bring it, Vik!


----------



## Freediver (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice, what racks are they, Vikb?


----------

